
From Zero to React - lajr
https://www.liamross.me/from-zero-to-react/
======
darkruby501
Thanks, this was helpful!

------
metoprolol
Does anyone have any good intro posts to redux? Something like the above
parent that’s easy to read trough casually for an engineer who won’t be using
redux in the workplace

~~~
acemarke
Hi, I'm a Redux maintainer. Please see my suggested resources for learning
Redux:

[https://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2017/12/blogged-answers-
le...](https://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2017/12/blogged-answers-learn-redux/)

[https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-links)

Also, FYI, we do also have plans to heavily revamp our docs in the near future
as well.

